

Tell HN: BBC Newsnight reports Higgs Boson sighting will be revealed next week - betageek

Lengthy piece on BBC Newsnight reporting Higgs sighting at LHC is to be reported next week - any more details?
======
hrabago
Link: <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/newsnight/9657547.stm>

------
mcrider
How appropriate he refers to it as his 'holy grail quest'.

